
Show HN: Identity proof in six handshakes – proving the solution - takeshi_w
https://medium.com/six-degrees-of-separation/identity-proof-in-six-handshakes-proving-the-solution-d5584fde03e7
======
takeshi_w
Hey, Hacker News! I'm developing a new blockchain project. It is an identity
proof system based on the idea of six degrees of separation.

As I already mentioned in hackernews
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18988497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18988497))
I'm writing a series of posts, which I'll then transform into whitepaper.

This is the second post. It proves the six degrees of separation idea. It
turns out Microsoft, Facebook and Neil deGrasse Tyson all agree that the world
is connected in less than 7 handshakes. There is also some simple math,
confirming that the idea works, and my further plan.

The post is for non-technical readers.

Will be happy to hear your thoughts and critique!

